# ONR virgin



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

So with a car cleaning at home ban I’ve gone down the route I thought id never try. ONR ! So a visit to the local jetwash yesterday for an initial dust off. This morning was ONR time. After pacing the garage for about 20 minutes the wife said stop looking so apprehensive and get on with it. 
I managed to find quite a few unopened edgeless microfibres in one of my stock boxes. Bucket mixed and a 1.5 pump spray and I was off. 
iI was a little ginger the first use but very happy with the result. Even happier as I have a cleaning solution for the next few months as there’s little sign of rain.

All I can say is have go 👍👍


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

It’s Witchcraft I tell you… but the way climate is changin, the next generation will struggle to understand why we wasted so much water?


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

I only do rinseless washes now, I prewash and use a pressure washer, but I find a rinseless wash so much more enjoyable now, actually a pleasure to wash the cars again. I'm starting to build a collection to rival my tyre dressings lol, give mckee's a go, there rinseless and wax is good, carpro ech20 is one you should experience aswell


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

I am curious for those who have gone down the whole ONR type system of washing, how do you deal with feelthy alloys?


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I've been playing with ONR for the last month or so and I like it. I've tried a few different ways and found it pretty flexible.
Yes you can spray the car with it to get things moving and then wipe down with multiple MF cloths, and I do that sometimes. What ONR doesn't do is remove road grime/oils. What I've taken to doing every fourth wash or so is spraying with Powermaxed TFR and then rinsing off. Now this is where you have a few options. A few years ago I picked up a Worx Hydroshot and found it underpowered for regular use and returned it; but now I decided it would be useful for this application. All I was wanting it to do was be a higher powered sprayer in order to remove the TFR and any large loose dirt, and that it does well enough. But doing this it leaves water on the paint that will then dilute any ONR you spray on. So, what I’ve taken to doing is rinsing the TFR off with the ONR out of the bucket using the pick-up hose with the hydroshot. You don’t use that much, maybe 3-4 litres and you are left with a degreased car with ONR sitting on the paint in readiness with your MF cloths. Again, this is not what I do every time, just every fourth wash or so.
I’ll then used a 50/50 watered down Sonax BSD as a drying aid which adds a little protection too. Again, I only do this on every fourth wash, usually I’d just lightly towel dry. I can be done in 20 mins, it’s a bit of a relevation.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

blademansw said:


> I am curious for those who have gone down the whole ONR type system of washing, how do you deal with feelthy alloys?


Got rid of the diesel and got an electric car.


----------



## Mekerz (7 mo ago)

So this might sound like a stupid question, but how do these work exactly?

Is it rinseless in regards to you put ONR in a bucket, then wash the car with multiple microfiber cloths (not putting a used one back in the bucket) and then simply dry the car? I.e. you don't swill/rinse the car before drying.

Asking as I bought some McKee's37 N-914 which was mainly to make some waterless wash solution for cleaning off bird droppings but intrigued by using it for more things.

@121DOM - lovely car by the way.


----------



## DarrenRT (11 mo ago)

Sweet results! Nice


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Mekerz said:


> Is it rinseless in regards to you put ONR in a bucket, then wash the car with multiple microfiber cloths (not putting a used one back in the bucket) and then simply dry the car? I.e. you don't swill/rinse the car before drying.
> 
> First use so probably not 100% correct. I’d pre washed the car at local jet wash. Then filled a Bucket with edgeless microfibres and let soak. Then pre sprayed a few panels at a time with ONR mix then wiped with soaked microfibre and then dried, no rinsing . The no rinsing means all done indoors to in the shade. Assisted by a fan as 44 yesterday morning
> 
> ...


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I've been playing with ONR for the last month or so and I like it. I've tried a few different ways and found it pretty flexible.
> Yes you can spray the car with it to get things moving and then wipe down with multiple MF cloths, and I do that sometimes. What ONR doesn't do is remove road grime/oils. What I've taken to doing every fourth wash or so is spraying with Powermaxed TFR and then rinsing off. Now this is where you have a few options. A few years ago I picked up a Worx Hydroshot and found it underpowered for regular use and returned it; but now I decided it would be useful for this application. All I was wanting it to do was be a higher powered sprayer in order to remove the TFR and any large loose dirt, and that it does well enough. But doing this it leaves water on the paint that will then dilute any ONR you spray on. So, what I’ve taken to doing is rinsing the TFR off with the ONR out of the bucket using the pick-up hose with the hydroshot. You don’t use that much, maybe 3-4 litres and you are left with a degreased car with ONR sitting on the paint in readiness with your MF cloths. Again, this is not what I do every time, just every fourth wash or so.
> I’ll then used a 50/50 watered down Sonax BSD as a drying aid which adds a little protection too. Again, I only do this on every fourth wash, usually I’d just lightly towel dry. I can be done in 20 mins, it’s a bit of a relevation.


Thats nonsense about O.N.R not being able to degrease if it wasn't able to remove traffic film all you could do with it is smear the dirt. O.N.R actually contains high quality detergents probably why it costs more than shampoo Propylene Glycol Propylene Glycol Butyl and Ethoxylated Alcholcols, water based solvents are common ingredients.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Mekerz said:


> So this might sound like a stupid question, but how do these work exactly?
> 
> Is it rinseless in regards to you put ONR in a bucket, then wash the car with multiple microfiber cloths (not putting a used one back in the bucket) and then simply dry the car? I.e. you don't swill/rinse the car before drying.
> 
> ...


Yes, or you can use a mitt or wash pad you just don't need to rinse it off you can pre wash or rinse before an O.N.R wash.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

great results from a great product!


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Looking great 121DOM 👍

Where is your dedicated PA shelf? 😅😅


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2021)

slightly off the subject.....thinking about the purchasing 
WORX HYDROSHOT 22BAR 20V 2 X 2.0AH LI-ION POWERSHARE… (176PV) (as I think there be a hose pipe ban soon in my area)...hope fully I can pre-wash with pump sprayer...then use above to rinse....then ONR...I know this has been addressed before but any updates...or thoughts....be most welcome....thanks


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

JU5T1N said:


> Thats nonsense about O.N.R not being able to degrease if it wasn't able to remove traffic film all you could do with it is smear the dirt. O.N.R actually contains high quality detergents probably why it costs more than shampoo Propylene Glycol Propylene Glycol Butyl and Ethoxylated Alcholcols, water based solvents are common ingredients.


ONR in its neat form is around 90-93% water and the majority of the remaining is fatty acids, oil, fragrance and colouring. If you think the tiny percentage of the chemicals left will perform any meaningful degreasing action in a 256:1 dilution then private message me and I'll send you details of some magic beans you may be interested in. 😂 https://www.opticoat.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/Optimum-No-Rinse-Wash-and-Shine-SDS.pdf


----------



## Mekerz (7 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> slightly off the subject.....thinking about the purchasing
> WORX HYDROSHOT 22BAR 20V 2 X 2.0AH LI-ION POWERSHARE… (176PV) (as I think there be a hose pipe ban soon in my area)...hope fully I can pre-wash with pump sprayer...then use above to rinse....then ONR...I know this has been addressed before but any updates...or thoughts....be most welcome....thanks


I've used a Worx Hydroshot (the older one, with two power settings but not brushless in design). I find it a good solution to rinse vehicles for those without easy access to water.

It's a good product for this sort of application, but I've found some negative comments towards it because people don't set realistic expectations for it, e.g. people expect great results from either the Worx 'foamer' (it's not a foamer, it's soap bottle) or with an after market foamer. It just doesn't have the pressure to produce good foam, I believe most foam cannons want 90 bar although my Greenworks GDC40 battery pressure washer produces 70 and I get great foaming ability with it.

For rinsing though like I say, it's a great solution.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Griots rinseless ingredients https://www.griotsgarage.com/content/righttoknow/ca-rtk.10939.pdf. deffo solvents and surfactants in there.

The worx hydroshot brushless is the one to go for, Ive had both and the brushless is worth the extra money.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks guy's....off to screw fix I go...as feel there be a hose pipe ban soon...another O.N.R virgin about to pop his cherry...)


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

blademansw said:


> I am curious for those who have gone down the whole ONR type system of washing, how do you deal with feelthy alloys?


 I never do a full on detail with onr but its brilliant for basic washes, i never do wheel arches/inside the alloys etc but alloy faces are ok, pre spray with onr then just clean them, onr method


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

NeilG40 said:


> Got rid of the diesel and got an electric car.


That is a good idea, only 3 problems I can see:
1. I don't have 50-60 bags to drop on a new car.
2. EV's hold the same interest to me as washing machines.
3. If I did get one, it would be a 3 pronged suppository and would still make a mess everywhere due to the pad compound they use


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks guy's....off to screw fix I go...as feel there be a hose pipe ban soon...another O.N.R virgin about to pop his cherry...)


Give it a go. My car is a daily and the pics show it was acceptable for a first go. I only got a chemistry o level before being invited to leave at 16 so I can’t comment on some of the chemical compositions above. No choice here as rain way off and 48 today. Kranzle on vacation until at least November 🙈


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll use ONR with a noodle mitt, Its ok for the faces of the wheels as said before but, even with the sun you can wash an alloy one at a time normally, pre-spray with Autofoam, rinse with hose or watering can, wash normally or with ONR (rinse or not depending on which you use) and dry. 

The other week, had some light dusty rain on the car, used a trigger bottle with Autofoam at 4-5% (need another pressure sprayer as my hand felt it after getting round the whole car best I could, was in the evening in that warm spell we had), had done a test spot on the back bumper with just the AF and a watering can and it removed most of the dirt which surprised me as touchless is supposed to be a better rinsing product under lower pressure. After applying the autofoam I rinsed the car with a hosepipe and good pressure and covered the whole car in ONR using the pressure sprayer before going in with the Mitt, ONR and dried down at the end by going round with a final mist of ONR or can do as you go.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Rappy said:


> Looking great 121DOM 👍
> 
> Where is your dedicated PA shelf? 😅😅


Behind the camera ! I was going to give it a quick once over with rapidwaxx but it was as good as empty 🤬


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very happy more people are at least, giving rinseless washing an opportunity


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I've been using ONR for just over 12 years with excellent results.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Looks like we might all have to pop our ONR cherries considering its looking like we are going to get a hosepipe ban!


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Thinking or trying a washless wash, but if I need to snowfoam/pre-wash before I might just as well do a proper wash?


If you are doing it with a mitt, I assume you just rinse the mitt when reloading it? But if using a microfibre you get a new one for each panel then wash them all before next use?



Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Kenan said:


> Thinking or trying a washless wash, but if I need to snowfoam/pre-wash before I might just as well do a proper wash?
> 
> 
> If you are doing it with a mitt, I assume you just rinse the mitt when reloading it? But if using a microfibre you get a new one for each panel then wash them all before next use?
> ...


You don’t have to prewash, just safer. In France due to low rain you can only use commercial jetwashes, so a quick rinse off then home to ONR. I used microfibres . Thanks to Olliewills tip, fold in four, then you get 8 passes from each cloth.

For anyone who doesn’t have a lot of time ( seems to take me more time getting stuff out and then putting away than cleaning some days) a prewash with a sprayer and a wash off with a hose the ONR would be a great way forward.


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

I've been using ONR, off and on, for about 5 years. I'm getting on a bit and anything that makes the process less labour intensive is a good thing for me. I always do a pre spray, I use a microfibre mitt slightly wrung until just dripping, use straight lines, dry with a microfibre towel (new side for each panel) and do the car panel by panel. I'll still do an "ordinary wash" with a shampoo from time to time especially during the winter to get salt off the underside, wheel arches etc.

I'm a low mileage driver so my car, after 2 weeks, is mainly just a bit dusty. I haven't noticed that this method causes or rather increases swirls (the dealer installed those before I took delivery!)


----------



## Mekerz (7 mo ago)

Someone really needs to make MF cloths with a lower pile recessed number in each corner, because I can never remember which side I've used. I get flipping the cloth is using side 2, then folding the cloth back over reveals side 3 and 4. Completely refolding to get to 5, 6, 7 and 8 always confuses me


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2021)

Mekerz said:


> Someone really needs to make MF cloths with a lower pile recessed number in each corner, because I can never remember which side I've used. I get flipping the cloth is using side 2, then folding the cloth back over reveals side 3 and 4. Completely refolding to get to 5, 6, 7 and 8 always confuses me


I know were your coming from...I gave up- after 3 folds...new cloth please🤣


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

Mekerz said:


> Someone really needs to make MF cloths with a lower pile recessed number in each corner, because I can never remember which side I've used. I get flipping the cloth is using side 2, then folding the cloth back over reveals side 3 and 4. Completely refolding to get to 5, 6, 7 and 8 always confuses me


Autofiber has them. 

The dirt on the towel should indicate which side has been used.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mekerz said:


> Someone really needs to make MF cloths with a lower pile recessed number in each corner, because I can never remember which side I've used. I get flipping the cloth is using side 2, then folding the cloth back over reveals side 3 and 4. Completely refolding to get to 5, 6, 7 and 8 always confuses me


Or you could just look at the cloth to see if it's dirty or not.


----------



## Mekerz (7 mo ago)

NeilG40 said:


> Or you could just look at the cloth to see if it's dirty or not.


Come on, give me the benefit of the doubt. Whilst my post was in an ONR thread, I'm more referring to when you're using a cloth to apply a quick detailer, level a coating or anything where it isn't obvious which side has been used.

I still can't get my head around what people gain from being condescending to another complete stranger on the internet. However you get your kicks I guess..



The Guz said:


> Autofiber has them.
> 
> The dirt on the towel should indicate which side has been used.


Cheers, do you mean the flip series? Looks like they're kinda like what I was referring to, stitched in a way the folds stay in shape as you're using them but can't see an 'embossed' number. Looks to be an American brand too and likely no European/UK distributor.


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

Mekerz said:


> Come on, give me the benefit of the doubt. Whilst my post was in an ONR thread, I'm more referring to when you're using a cloth to apply a quick detailer, level a coating or anything where it isn't obvious which side has been used.
> 
> I still can't get my head around what people gain from being condescending to another complete stranger on the internet. However you get your kicks I guess..
> 
> ...


It is called the quadrant.


----------



## JedyKnight (2 mo ago)

Just ordered some ONR for my damn windows (interior) and quick detail, do you guys use the recomended dilution for those or you found different results thinkering with them?


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Windows the usual 128:1 should work just fine. Been a while since I used it QD strength but it depends on what you mean by Quick Detailer. If you are using It as a waterless, more is better. Drying aid, less is better.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

JedyKnight said:


> Just ordered some ONR for my damn windows (interior) and quick detail, do you guys use the recomended dilution for those or you found different results thinkering with them?


1:256 is fine, it's the cloths that make more of a difference I've found


----------

